# IPod Touch et l'alimentation...



## Deleted member 109128 (27 Novembre 2008)

Hello,

Voilà je vais m'acheter un IPod Touch (le tout dernier) et je possède un bloc d'alimentation Apple pour l'IPod que je possédais avant.

Mais voilà sur la boîte je ne vois pas l'IPod Touch comme compatible. Savez-vous si je peux l'utiliser pour mon IPod Touch ?. Les bloc d'alimentation Apple son valable pour tous les IPod non ?

Je joins 2 photos de la boîte.

Merci !!


----------



## Gwen (27 Novembre 2008)

Oui, pas de soucis, les bloc alimentation sont identiques, du moins en puissance de sortie et donc compatible tous modèles d'iPod.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (28 Novembre 2008)

gwen a dit:


> Oui, pas de soucis, les bloc alimentation sont identiques, du moins en puissance de sortie et donc compatible tous modèles d'iPod.


 
Merci pour ta réponse gwen je m'en doutais un peu mais je préférais avoir un avis. Si Apple changeait de bloc d'alimentation à chaque changement de modèle d'IPod on en finirait pas:rateau:.

Bonne journée,


----------



## DeepDark (28 Novembre 2008)

gwen a dit:


> Oui, pas de soucis, les bloc alimentation sont identiques, du moins en puissance de sortie et donc compatible tous modèles d'iPod.


Mais il y a quand même une différentiation FW/USB.
Par exemple les vieux chargeurs FireWire ne peuvent pas recharger les iPod récents. Je pense que dans l'autre sens c'est la même chose...


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (28 Novembre 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> Mais il y a quand même une différentiation FW/USB.
> Par exemple les vieux chargeurs FireWire ne peuvent pas recharger les iPod récents. Je pense que dans l'autre sens c'est la même chose...


 
Hello, j'ai pas tout compris... je peux l'utiliser pour mon IPod Touch ? et sinon comment vérifier si je peux le faire ou pas ?

Merci


----------



## DeepDark (28 Novembre 2008)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Hello, j'ai pas tout compris... je peux l'utiliser pour mon IPod Touch ? et sinon comment vérifier si je peux le faire ou pas ?
> 
> Merci


Oui tu peux l'utiliser comme te l'as dit gwen 


Je précisais juste que tous les chargeurs ne peuvent pas être utilisés avec tous les iPod.
Par exemple, les anciens chargeurs FireWire pour iPod (le tien est USB) sont inutilisables sur les iPod récents...
(j'ai essayé et la charge ne se lance pas et si on branche le Touch 2G avec le câble FW sur le MacBook il y a un message d'erreur).


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (28 Novembre 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> Oui tu peux l'utiliser comme te l'as dit gwen
> 
> 
> Je précisais juste que tous les chargeurs ne peuvent pas être utilisés avec tous les iPod.
> ...


 
Ah ok je comprends mieux  

Bon week-end


----------



## VFred (2 Décembre 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> Mais il y a quand même une différentiation FW/USB.
> Par exemple les vieux chargeurs FireWire ne peuvent pas recharger les iPod récents. Je pense que dans l'autre sens c'est la même chose...


Faux, mon chargeur Firewire de mon viel iPod 4G fonctionne parfaitement avec l'iPod Touch... Sur le Touch de 1ère génération en tout cas.
C'est la synchronisation avec iTunes qui n'est plus possible.


----------



## DeepDark (2 Décembre 2008)

VFred a dit:


> Sur le Touch de 1ère génération en tout cas.



J'ai testé avec un Touch 2G (pas de charge et pas de synchro non plus...).


----------



## VFred (2 Décembre 2008)

Etrange qu'Apple ait changé ça d'une version à l'autre... mais je veux bien te croire


----------



## Gwen (3 Décembre 2008)

Oui, il y a eu du changement dans les dernières versions de la gamme et ça pose pas mal de soucis avec les branchements de certains périphériques qui fonctionnaient parfaitement avant.

Bien dommage, mais je pense que c'est une volonté économique avant tout.


----------

